# Seeking Advice on 2 nite circuit hike with 9 year old



## rdb5decon (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm just beginning to take my 9 year old daughter into the backcountry.  Last year we did Lion's Head in western CT on a 1 nighter.  This year she has a pack and wants to do a 2 nighter.  Anybody have any advice on a similar trip, preferably a circuit?  Can't be too far from Southwick MA, since travel time = shorter trip.  Thanks for any input...

Bob


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 6, 2001)

Depending on how much mileage & where you park, Greylock could be done as two nights, especially for people with shorter legs.  Gould, Mark Knoepell (On AT south of Saddleball) & shelter (don't remember name) on AT North of Greylock near Prospect offer some options.  If camping with tent, many options exist beyond those shelters.


----------

